# 2008 Honda Accord SQ build



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chad, because you ask....


Hi there. Let me introduce my new build. This time more than 90% of installation go in pro-hands because I don´t have enough time to do it myself so, here we go.

Build start around 9 months ago.... what a coincidence

Head Unit: Sound Monitor CDT-450X
Processor: Zapco DSP-Z8
Amplifiers: 2 x Z150.4 + 1 x Z400.2
Midbass: Illusion Audio C6
Mid: Scanspeak Discovery 10F
Tweeter: Bohlender Neo 3-PDRW
Subs: Image Dynamics IDQ12-V2-D2

And of coarse some deadening stuff



Not in this picture but 2 Ballistic bulk pack was used + Blackhole Tile "brownies" + 

And warm up, let's start with the trunk.









For rear doors, just one Focal Bam layer. I don´t planed to put speakers in there but I want a quiet ambient.



Time to start with front doors and that´s what I was afraid off: just a "tiny hole to cover :laugh: Why car engineers don´t make all the doors as the beetle?





After 2 Ballistic layers


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

......

Go On....


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

This looks like it's going to be good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I really like this body style accord. Very interested to see this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want a good midbass so this big hole as to be closed. For this, resin + fiberglass.





A classic MDF ring for midbass. Not because this is the best material or I am in love it, but I want to test first if The Illusion C6 can do the job well. If not, a C8 can do it with an aluminium ring.



Guess what....
yeah, more ballistic stuff. I love this material, very very thick and heavy





Before closing it, the speaker cable was passed by the original pipeline door and there for the harness









Done



Now it is time to put the C6



And to put Ballistic + Focal Bam on the fiberglass cover



And the final job look like this


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks GREAT my friend.. Cannot wait to hear this thing.  Your beetle is still one of my favorite car.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

He has some serious goodies in there.
I love the sound of the Sound Monitors


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

So, training work is done. Now it´s time to do serious things...

2 subs Image Dynamics 12" in the trunk. aprox 1 feet each. With a decent thick, this about 2 week if I want the resin dry well.





5 layers after



Cutting edges with a 22mm MDF base



3 weeks after



Some touch of Bondo Glass





In the meanwhile, metal rack for amplifiers began to be manufactured. This is a view with both enclosures fits and amplifier rack





And some soupy and stinky to seal the enclosures


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

I forget this crappy picture...


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

They are some missing pictures in all the process, sorry for this but I usually don´t have enough time to photograph all the process.
So I just leave in this case all the job to my installer explaining how and what I want, reviewing sometimes how the process flow and correcting some details.
I asked him several time "take pictures man, a lot please" and.....he just forgot. Sorry, I guess he is to much excited and focused with all the manufacturing process :laugh:
So the SD pictures (****y Definition) was taken by.....me  and my wonderful cel phone. 

Back to process...
in the trunk
Paperboard used for corners.







+ fiberglass and resin



Bondo Glass again





For the next pictures, let me explain what is my idea.
I planed to remove the OEM rear speakers and used the holes as a communication port between trunk and interior using in the same way reflection on the rear window. Not very innovative but effective.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

Excellent work my dear and sexy friend... 

In monterrey´s money round, This car was 1st out of 19 including my own car, 
by the beggining of december and it was truly a pleasure to "lose" with 
this SQ Beast.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you Ricardo. Too kind my friend.
Not if so sexy or mention that my car sounds good :laugh:


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Backstage view...





RCA fabrication with mogami ultra thin









And checking everything match well with the 3 amplifiers.



Support for a Kinetik battery





In the meanwhile, some boring work was performed as RCA, remote, speakers and main power cables were placed widely throughout the car.
Some extra materials are involved now as:
Audison distribution and fuses block
Audison line fuse block
Kinetik HCC600 battery
Stinger Battery Pro200 isolator
Personal remote controller and +5V / +12V regulated circuit for cooling system


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

A truck bed coating was used to sealed both enclosures.



+ some brownies. Black Hole Tile





Puzzle parts lined











And the cover for the amps


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

As we have here in Mty very high temperatures (up to 40C) in summer and car color is dark grey and the trunk is apart, not like a hatchback where you can cooling a little bit amplifiers environment, I decide to put some cooling system for the 3 amplifiers and the processor with fans, and I choose a controller with sensors to get a little bit more fun and not so boring.

So for this purpose a choose a server fan controller, with the option to control the speed for 4 fans, with temperature probes and a fancy display.... but not to fancy.
However the temperature probes came with a very short wire, around 30cm; normal for a normal use in a PC but to short for my plans.
Si I got to extend these.





This is the fan for the Zapco Z8 processor extracting hot air from it



And sensors are taped to chassis





And all the sensors and fans (below amplifiers)



Controller


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome build man! Sub'd


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Is that PC fan controller a touch screen? Bad ass build.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

barracuda777 said:


>


I have been thinking of adding fans to my system using temperature control but didn't think about using computer controller. What did you do to power the controller?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

bigbubba said:


> I have been thinking of adding fans to my system using temperature control but didn't think about using computer controller. What did you do to power the controller?


Either 12v, 7.5v, 5v

I have a fan controller, not as nice looking as this but it needs 5v and 12v or installed yet.
All of which can be had supper easy. I use a 7.5v and 5v DC to DC converter. 5v for the controller, 7.5v for the pure I20. All work great.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> Is that PC fan controller a touch screen? Bad ass build.


Yes it is. Thanks!




bigbubba said:


> I have been thinking of adding fans to my system using temperature control but didn't think about using computer controller. What did you do to power the controller?


I build a little PCB card
Fan controller used normally + 5 volts and + 12 volts.
+ 12 volts is used for fans
+ 5 volts is used for controller display and functions
Both must be REGULATED. Indeed in a car you can have 14.4 volts, in a PC...no. just 12 volts; no less no more. So if it is not regulated, you can fry the controller board.





The card I design have more than regulated power supplies. It controlled remotes for amplifiers and processor and also have a timing TURN ON fonction.
Dip switch are for easier maintenance purpose (to turn off a amplifier for example and do some changes in speakers wires).
I also used +5 volts for a Focal bluetooth in the processor AUX entry.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice build!!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking real good


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG.....almost 3 months without updated :laugh:

Action continues in the trunk. Now about details with acrylic that go around the rack of amplifiers, which will have in the back of the lighting with LEDs.





Some dual tape to hold LEDs



And testing....



More acrylic details, for subs. A small ring, covered with 3M aluminium vinyl.











With all these ingredients cooked with loved, we have this


----------



## MyName (Oct 14, 2009)

The trunk came out great :thumbsup:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW!!! I really like this!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Zapcos & IDQ's ....just a awesome combo and install


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Time to close trunk from cabin.

For this, a great mdf board... KISS



OK, let puit some resin to keep this harder :laugh:



Lets get some "windows" to trunk facilities. This could be eventually necessary for some maintenance purpose.



In the meanwhile, i get the idea to use the center "window" as a laptop compartment. This could be very useful for my work cause i got to move in the city with it, and some time i don´t want to carry such weight.



We get the occasion to put some logo, why not...

And vinyl finishing


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

The 2 pieces together and ready for check how it´s look inside









With the covers





And it´s ready with the logo but no pictures found, so let me take some shots in these days.
And to continue with:
After market head unit
Mid and
tweet integration.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Job done!









Both leds series (trunk and logo behind rear seats, are low luminosity with a number of resistors to the desired brightness.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

HU integration.
What´s the idea?
To get a cool after market head unit but totally discrete.

The victim




So let´s cut it



We removed the springs and modify the system to still open and close it but with a little bit more resistance.















Readyyyy


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nicely done! Love the hideaway HU. Does the door raise high enough to have good access to the cd slot? Hard to see in the pics.

Trunk turned out great too!


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> Very nicely done! Love the hideaway HU. Does the door raise high enough to have good access to the cd slot? Hard to see in the pics.
> 
> Trunk turned out great too!


Thanks.

Yes it does.
At the first intent, the door raise enough but the CD get very very close from the door. Also, there was a space between the head unit and the top of the door creating a second slot. One day, i just missed the good one and insert the CD in the "fake" one.....:laugh: good bye CD. I had to removed everything to pick up the CD and fix the problem.

Now the door get open enough, amd I canceled the "second slot"


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

barracuda777 said:


>


As a fellow 8th Gen owner, all I can say is:









Dude that is seriously bad ass! Well done sir!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

holly **** balls there's mad building skills all over this thread!!! super badass my friend!!


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. This make me


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Time to go with mids and tweets integration.

After playing a lot with angles/positions for both drivers, making two useless A-pillars for mids and one pair of tweets pods, i finally found the best place and angles for theses drivers.
I take many pictures from all these intents during fabrication, but thanks to Murphy law, I didn´t take shots to the good ones....:laugh:

Lets forgive the first intents, just the tweeters pods who´s was transformed to mids pods....





These was for the Bohlender Neo 3, that´s why the rectangular form









And finished....



-----> before the transformation to mid pod


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Custom grill

























Glue



Grill glued + acoustic premium cloth + acrylic ring covered with car vinyl



Press between 2 acrylic glass



And lets drying


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well Done!!!!


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

And this is the result


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice...really nice!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! Where did you mount the tweeters? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

If anyone has heard or seen this accord, where were the tweeters mounted and how did this accord sound?

Thanks!


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

#1BigMike said:


> If anyone has heard or seen this accord, where were the tweeters mounted and how did this accord sound?
> 
> Thanks!


Tweeters are in A pillars.

I will update this thread soon woth A pillar and door mods.


----------

